# Need advice, neck bind off



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

So here's what I've got and it's too...something!










I've successfully bound off necklines before, but this one's got me stumped!

As you can see, the stitch used is honeycomb (34 sts total in the center panel). I bound off as I normally do, but, as you can see, it's almost like there are too many stitches in the panel once bound off. If I gather up the "clump" in the center of the neckline with my fingers after the fact (it amounts to about 8 stitches), it smooths out nicely.

So, what do I do about this? I can decrease evenly across the stitches to be bound off I guess (as the pattern repeat ends there)...

BTW, the finished piece shown is basically a throw away...it was too small so I started over in a bigger size. I ask this now because I'm at the same point and ready to bind off for the neck.

Help!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

That looks too good to be a 'throwaway.'


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you make cables you need extra stitches to make the cabling cover the same amount of width as stockingnette. You have the right number of stitches for honeycomb, but too many stitches when you step out of the honeycomb. Reduce the number of stitches across the center honeycomb area, either the row before the bind off, or when you bind off.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Maura...


----------

